# ButterBall and Stella Round 2!



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Well today I noticed one of the eggs was broken, so I removed it from the box. All 5 eggs were cold and ButterBall and Stella had abandoned the nest anyways so I pulled the other 4 eggs and cleaned the box. We are going to try for a round 2 and see if we have better luck this time. It will be nice to get some babies!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

very good luck!!! i hope you get some fertile eggs and cute little fluff balls!! what mutation is butterball?


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

kimmikefids said:


> very good luck!!! i hope you get some fertile eggs and cute little fluff balls!! what mutation is butterball?


Thanks Kim! We are hoping for fluff balls too!

Butterball is a heavy pied (90%clear) I have no idea what that means but that's what the mutations genome says, lol!









Stella is a cinnamon pearl (Rocky's sister and Snookums' aunt)









I have no real idea of what they may produce as I don't know what their parents were. ButterBall is big though whereas Stella and Rocky are the petit variety of tiel so I am hoping for a middle ground!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

ty for telling me!!! aww he is adorable.....i have a soft spot for pieds as u can tell lol....and of course Stella is stunning....will be interesting to see what babies emerge!! i find that so exciting...but im very impatient for those feathers to show!! crossing everything for u!!!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

kimmikefids said:


> ty for telling me!!! aww he is adorable.....i have a soft spot for pieds as u can tell lol....and of course Stella is stunning....will be interesting to see what babies emerge!! i find that so exciting...but im very impatient for those feathers to show!! crossing everything for u!!!


I love the pieds too. They are my favorite. I have ButterBall and Mr. Maggie, both pieds (Mr. Maggie is a whiteface pearl pied). Rocky is split to pied as well (I was hoping for a pied baby from him), but I like the pearls too almost as much. Thus Stella, Snuckums and Oreo(coming in January). She is a whiteface pearl, I hope to pair her with Mr. Maggie and get some whiteface pearl and/or pied babies!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh wow that would be awesome...i love pearl pieds...i too love pearls and pieds.....and cinnamons...and wf....lol......ok ok so i like alot lol


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

kimmikefids said:


> oh wow that would be awesome...i love pearl pieds...i too love pearls and pieds.....and cinnamons...and wf....lol......ok ok so i like alot lol


Me too! I just like animals with feathers!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Butterball and Stella are both very handsome birds. I bet they will have beautiful babies.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

im an animal lover...well...all except insects.....lol.....id have one of every type if i could!!! but its not very practical lol


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

kimmikefids said:


> im an animal lover...well...all except insects.....lol.....id have one of every type if i could!!! but its not very practical lol


Lol! I know what you mean  Spiders I can do without but the rest of the animal world I would glady welcome in to my home. My DH on the other hand is a bit more practical and keeps me grounded so no zoo. He allows the birds (which secretly he loves as much as I do), the dog (he is not a dog person) the cats and the fish. We are trying to talk him in to a boa constrictor but no luck so far, lol


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> Butterball and Stella are both very handsome birds. I bet they will have beautiful babies.


Thank you Sue I love them so any babies will be beatiful to me


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

They are back at it trying to mate and ButterBall is still venting her wing I don't know what his issue is! Maybe he's just not ready yet, lol! He sat on those eggs and tends that box dillligently though. I feel kinda bad for him.
Any ideas???


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

There's really no way to teach him how! They generally get it eventually.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> There's really no way to teach him how! They generally get it eventually.


I wonder if I were to get him watching other tiels on youtube??? Lol! I know, he's not a parrotlet.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Cannuck2007 said:


> I wonder if I were to get him watching other tiels on youtube??? Lol! I know, he's not a parrotlet.


:rofl: "Oh so that is how they do it"

That'd be hilarious. Good luck too btw, they're both such pretty tiels.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Solace. said:


> :rofl: "Oh so that is how they do it"
> 
> That'd be hilarious. Good luck too btw, they're both such pretty tiels.


Thank you! I do wonder what mutations they may produce. I really would like a pied baby, I have my pearl in Snuckums, so I really want a pied! 
If Mr. Maggie takes to Oreo they might hopefully give me a pied. We will see!

I'm almost desperate enough to try youtube for ButterBall:blink:
Lol! It works for parrotlets, so who knows! Lol!
Yup I think I need sleep now!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Just watch them for a while! I usually wait 'till they've been at it for a week or so in the aviary before I set them up in a breeding cage. The hen can store sperm for a month and they are likely to have a better bond. Surely he will do it right at least once in a week.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

LOL yeah introduce him to birdie porn!!!
Mikey


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Well the birdie porn seems to have worked! Lol!

Stella has been in the nestbox all day with the noticeable egg butt! ButterBall is anxiously waiting outside and popping in every so often. She may or may not have already laid the egg, she will not let me near that box! Lol!
I am really hoping for some fertile eggs this time


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I hope so! I would be a disappointment if they weren't.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

crossing my fingers for u!!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

She finally laid the egg! So here is hoping


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Best of luck!!!!


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

egg 2 yet???? hehehe

rocky gonna be an uncle???


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Jiggers Mommy said:


> egg 2 yet???? hehehe
> 
> rocky gonna be an uncle???


Yup she laid it this afternoon. I really do hope they are fertile this time!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Good luck! I hope you get some lovely healthy babies!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Well good news and bad news. Egg 4 was laid yesterday. However upon inspection of the nest box today one of the eggs (I haven't been marking them) was broken.
I removed the broken egg and cleaned the box (I put the other 3 in a dish of shavings).
I hope this is it for bad luck!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Well I really hope I did the right thing? Neither of them are sitting on the eggs now and it is after 7pm?? ButterBall popped in right after I cleaned it for a second but hasn't been in since  I am really hoping they go back in soon. I know it's only been a few hours so I hope I'm just being a worry wort!
Was I right to remove the broken egg and clean the box? I was worried about bacteria growth from the egg waste. The egg was really broken and not reparable, the other 3 were still fine though!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Did you put the eggs back in the box? They can be off them for a period of time and it's ok. Especially if it's early in their development. If the eggs are gone and the box is back they will get busy laying again.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> Did you put the eggs back in the box? They can be off them for a period of time and it's ok. Especially if it's early in their development. If the eggs are gone and the box is back they will get busy laying again.


I did put the 3 good eggs back and am hoping they get back on them soon, Stella hasn't gone back in but ButterBall keeps checking on them.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Have you felt the eggs? Are they cold? Have they been on them at all since yesterday?


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> Have you felt the eggs? Are they cold? Have they been on them at all since yesterday?


The eggs are cold and no they haven't really sat on them. Stella will sit outside the box, ButterBall pops in rearranges things and pops out. They both slept outside the box. Tomorrow will be 10 days since the first egg was laid, they were sitting real good until the broken egg. Should I have left it? I was worried about bacteria growth and the other eggs. Cleaning the nest only took a second but it seems they have abandoned it. Maybe these two just aren't meant to breed.:wacko:


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I would have had the same concern. I think you did the right thing. If they have been off the eggs that long they are probably getting ready to lay again. If so you're going to want to get the old eggs out before they confuse them. No point in sitting on duds. I've had pairs that showed no sign of giving up on their nest only to discover that they had buried their old eggs in the shavings to start a new clutch.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> I would have had the same concern. I think you did the right thing. If they have been off the eggs that long they are probably getting ready to lay again. If so you're going to want to get the old eggs out before they confuse them. No point in sitting on duds. I've had pairs that showed no sign of giving up on their nest only to discover that they had buried their old eggs in the shavings to start a new clutch.


Really? Is it safe to let them go for a round three?
Should I find some better videos for ButterBall to watch on Youtube? Maybe less XXX and more "educational" Lol!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

No not really. Even if the eggs are no good she still laid them so it has the same effect on depleting her calcium levels. best to take the box off now 'cause it sounds like Butterball is setting the stage for round three.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Thank you Sue! I will take the box down and we will give it another go next year. Hopefully it will work then, lol! Maybe they just weren't as ready as me. I learned a lot though and will be better prepared next time. Thanks again for your help and support!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm sure you will be ready next year. They probably will be too!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Ok, now I am just frustrated and feel as though I am banging my head against the wall. I go to remove the nest box, and guess what...the little hen is sitting on her 3 eggs as though nothing has happened. I go near the box and I have a ButterBall in my face:wacko:
Is it just me or are my birds mental cases???

I spent a year and researched, asked questions and prepared for lots of scenarios, I can handfeed, fix splayed legs, you name. I never thought about this stuff! Lol!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

No your birds are perfectly normal. Often if something upsets them they may well get off the eggs for a period of time. I had that happen with a pair that was on 5 eggs and they were off them for at least 12 hours. Much to my surprise 4 of those eggs turned out to be fertile. They were cold too. It just depends. I think if the eggs weren't that far along they can get away with that. So it may turn out OK after all.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

what a roller coaster... hoping they do end ok and yuo have babies


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Lol! They are all charachters!
The way I see it, I'll let them sit and if we get a baby great, if not well at least I had Snuckums this year, who I might proudly add is now drinking water and eating seed on his/her own! So I got the experience of raising a baby. We will try again next year either way!
Thanks for the support, we will keep updating!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That's a good way to look at it. Very seldom is breeding birds without the occasional disappointment. They seem to get better at it as they mature a little more.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Well it is official. They abandoned the nest. They have both been sleeping on the eggs at night but won't go near them during the day so I pulled them and removed the box. They are back to their normal selves already. Not territorial, cage hopping even getting to know their niece Snuckums a bit.
I am disappointed but not really surprised. They are still young (2yrs or so) so there is still lots of time.
Thanks for the support!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

No problem! I'm sure it will be better next season.


----------



## Jiggers Mommy (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm sorry Cannuck.... That stinks... Maybe next time we should get butterball and Stella over to the red light zoo (lol ) and teach them how it is done.  But Hey as you say they are young.... and lots of time. 

I think the problem is that neither one of them came from here (the redlight zoo).

lol.. 

Heres hoping for maturity and determination for next time!!


----------

